# 2012 Nissan GT-R To Get Power Bump, Spec-R Model



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

It's hard to believe that the Nissan GT-R is nearing the end of its life cycle, but its introduction in 2007 means that the car will be in production for nearly 6 years, and it will be time for an updated model.

Before the next GT-R debuts, the current R35 model will go out with a bang, as Nissan is reportedly planning a power bump to 560 horsepower, a 30 horsepower increase over the current Japanese-market Spec V model. Also planned is a Spec R model, with a weight savings of as much as 88 pounds, but development of this car was reportedly disrupted by Japan's natural disasters in March.

Engineers were said to be preparing prototypes for shipment to the Nurburgring race track in Germany, but the earthquake and tsunami forced them to push back plans for a May test date. Rumors state that testing should resume sometime around September, but we wont hold our breath.

More: *2012 Nissan GT-R To Get Power Bump, Spec-R Model* on AutoGuide.com


----------

